# Donating eggs in West Mids - RSH vs St Judes



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm in the early stages of considering becoming an egg donor. I need to lose a little weight that I'm still carrying after having DD but I should have my BMI below 30 by the spring/summer time and I've wanted to donate ever since I knew we'd need donor sperm to conceive. It feels like I'd be completing some kind of circle by doing so and I know first hand what it feels like to be at the other end of the spectrum. 

I live in Telford now and bearing in mind I'd have to juggle appointments etc with parenting a toddler I'm only willing to consider the clinics that are easily accessible to me. This means either the Royal Shrewsbury Hospital or St Judes in Wolverhampton. I'll be contacting them both over the next month or so to explore things further but I wondered if there were any egg donors on here that had gone with either of these two and could share their experiences. 

The only issue I may have (apart from the weight, which I can overcome) is that I have PCOS. When I initially looked into donating eggs a few years ago it seemed some places would accept me and others wouldn't. If anyone has any experiences of that with regards to either of the above clinics then please do share!

The only other thing is that I kind of like the idea of being a known donor, having used a known donor ourselves. I intend to donate (assuming I can) regardless so not being able to do so won't stop me but I don't know anyone personally who needs donor eggs. I know it's not permitted to advertise as a donor either. Does this mean that being an anonymous donor is the only option available to me or is there any other way?

I look forward to hearing back from folk!

Gina. x


----------



## fingerscrossed2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Gina, i just read your post and had to reply. You are a very special person to consider this amazing gift. Like many people on here who have found themselves in a situation they never dreamed of and unable to fullfil the dream of becoming a mother, well the situation would be impossible if it weren't for ladies like you. I cannot offer advice as i'am one who is looking for a donor (also live in Telford, attending RSH) and not going through the process of donating but i'm sure there will be other ladies along to offer advice and answer any questions. 
Take care  
Happy New 
Luv F xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Fingers,

Thanks for your reply.  We wouldn't have our wonderful daughter if it weren't for a donor so I know first hand what an amazing gift sperm and eggs can be. It makes it very easy to make the choice to want to donate myself. I'll be really disappointed if for some reason I don't get to - but there are no definites in this game are there? I still have a lot of hoops to jump through to get to EC.

After I made my initial post I rang both RSH and St Judes and I have to admit I feel more drawn to RSH after the initial chat. The nurse there was lovely and talked to me for 20 minutes, answering my questions and taking my details, and she confirmed how much weight I have to lose to get my BMI to where they'd be happy to consider me. The St Judes nurse wouldn't enter a discussion with me and just wanted me to make an appointment to go in to have the same chat and give what I assume were the same details I'd just given over the phone to RSH. With a one year old daughter it's a bit more of a challenge to go to meetings and things and although I'm happy to attend when there are tests/scans/counselling etc I had hoped an initial conversation could be had over the phone. And RSH are happy to take me despite the PCOS, so that's that question answered. I think I'm going to end up pursuing things there. My target is to be suitably un-fat by June - and I told the nurse at RSH that too so there's no getting out of it now. 

How have you found RSH, on a general level?

I really do wish you all the best with your treatment. I hope you're healing OK from your m/c. We had a couple before I got pregnant with DD and know how devastating they can be. I hope you're doing OK. 

Just out of interest, what are the waiting lists for DE like?

Happy new year to you too!

Gina. x


----------



## fingerscrossed2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi again Gina   the nurses at RSH are all soooooo very nice and supportive, nothing ever seems to be too much trouble and i would have no trouble in recomending them to anyone, I'm glad they were able to answer all your questions and am sure should you have anymore the answers are only a phone call away.
My experience with RSH has always been positive, although not successfull   but even on the day i ended up in hospital with my m/c i sat with the fertility nurses all day (and cryed) and they were all so very supportive which helped. I just made the call last week to Yvonne (again who is lovely) to start the ball rolling again, the last time we registered in April and started treatment in aug so that was only a 4 month wait. There are no hard and fast time scales for the waiting time, Yvonne tells me its just as and when they find matching donor/recipients so I'll just have to try not to think of tx till then.....how i don't know i can't wait to get started  .
Stay in touch, I'd love to follow your journey ...if you don't mind so i have an insight from the donor perspective  
Take care
Luv F xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for your replies Fingers. Hopefully it will be as short a wait as possible for you guys.

I'm now full of all kinds of questions about what criteria they try to match on, but I'm sure I'll be able to find all that out when I start getting more into the process. I'm just excited that I'll be considered suitable to start the process in the first place, PCOS and all.

I'd love to stay in touch - I'd be equally interested in hearing the story from your side. And when you do have your little one I can point you in the direction of some lovely mum and baby groups nearby.  

Wishing you all the best.

Gina. x


----------

